# New Echo PB-9010T Revealed Today! Worlds most powerful blower?



## Timber MacFallen (Dec 2, 2020)

I see Echo released an insane new backpack blower today with 220mph and 1100cfm performance. Still 80cc but it got a bit heavier (one pound) with the redesign. 

The original 8010 was a beast and not that old, so I'm kinda surprised they did a redesign. Sure didn't get any quieter though-80db rating which is pretty high for a blower. It's like strapping a dirt bike to your back haha.

Here's a video of it:  

Stihl and Husky/Redmax are going to have to return fire now I guess.

Will anyone here be upgrading?


----------



## ammoaddict (Dec 3, 2020)

My Husqvarna 570 is still serving me very well. No upgrades for me.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## ElevatorGuy (Dec 3, 2020)

Awesome and hell yes. I upgraded to a 770 3 years ago and already was thinking about an 8010. First I’ve seen of this 9010 but I absolutely will have one. I might even buy that before my next saw, I’m pretty sure I put more hours on my blower anyway.


----------



## computeruser (Dec 3, 2020)

Wow. That would be a bit of an upgrade from a BR420, right?


----------



## ElevatorGuy (Dec 3, 2020)

computeruser said:


> Wow. That would be a bit of an upgrade from a BR420, right?


Yuuuuge. I went from a br550 to my pb770, That was a huge bump. 420 to the 9010 will be night and day.

I don’t know the specs of the 420 but my 550 had a blowing force of 27n. The 770 has 33n, The 9010 is a whopping 48n!


----------

